# Puros Indios at Robusto's



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Some guys from Puros Indios threw a herf for us last night at Robusto's. The guys were awesome and even brought us so cigars for free that are not even on the market yet. They wanted our feedback! Stogie should load some better pics later but this is what I have for now. It was awesome, they kicked me and Squid out after 2AM


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Looks like a wonderful time was had by all! Thanks for sharing!

CD


----------



## g8trbone (Apr 26, 2007)

Very nice... wish I had a place like that near me!


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

it was a great time last nite, i left at 1am because i thought the wife was gonna be mad i was out so late, when i got home she was already crahsed, go figure.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

I couldn't leave before Squid since he called me out for leaving early last time.


----------



## Labman (May 27, 2007)

Very very nice! Man, I have got to take a trip to Texas. Squid...that cowboy hat looks awesome man! I wish I had one.


----------

